

Hell Yeah - Hacking at 50 - bbunix
http://blog.maclawran.ca/hell-yeah-hacking-at-50

======
trengof
This post very much appeals to me. I hate the idea of hacking being something
you do until you move up far enough on the corporate ladder to pawn it off to
someone else. It is a creative, fun, activity that creates immense value and I
want to keep on doing it well past my 50's.

------
mclean
That's kind of optimistic. "Hack till you retire" - Sean MacGuire

